# (H) Die Polarwölfe Malygos rekrutieren wieder



## Maedhi (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
die Polarwölfe suchen neue Welpen für ihre Aktivitäten. Egal ob Questen, Instanzen oder Raids, wir haben für jeden ein kleines Plätzchen.

Für die Raidbegeisterten:
Hier suchen wir noch 1-2 Stammspieler ( besonders Heiler), die für
unsere Raids mit von der Partie sein würden.
Gildenwechsel oder Ähnliches sind nicht erforderlich. Außerdem noch ein paar Springer, die unregelmäßig mitmachen möchten.
Unsere Raidzeiten sind Freitags 19:45-22:00 Uhr, Sonntags 18:45-21:00 und Dienstags 19:15-21:30 Uhr.

Wir bieten:
- HP, Raidplaner und TS3
- ein angenehmes Gildenklima
- Gildenstufe 25
- Mogushan 6/6, Herz der Angst 2/6

Bei Interesse und / oder Fragen könnt ihr euch gern auf unserer HP (www.wolfsbau.eu) oder ingame bei Maedhros oder Roubinia oder Farghrath melden.


----------



## Farghrath (9. Februar 2013)

Ups, bin ja Ansprechpartner...


----------



## Farghrath (17. März 2013)

Schieben wir das noch mal nach oben...


----------



## Maedhi (9. April 2013)

UPDATE:

Hallo zusammen,

die Polarwölfe suchen neue Welpen für ihre Aktivitäten. Egal ob Questen, Instanzen oder Raids, wir haben für jeden ein kleines Plätzchen.
Für die Raidbegeisterten:
Hier suchen wir noch 1-2 Stammspieler ( besonders Heiler), die für
unsere Raids mit von der Partie sein würden.
Gildenwechsel oder Ähnliches sind nicht erforderlich. Außerdem noch ein paar Springer, die unregelmäßig mitmachen möchten. Für das Herz der Angst nehmen wir euch gern auch crossrealm mit.
Unsere Raidzeiten sind Freitags 19:45-22:00 Uhr, Sonntags 18:45-21:00 und Dienstags 19:15-21:30 Uhr.
Wir bieten:
- HP, Raidplaner und TS3
- ein angenehmes Gildenklima
- Gildenstufe 25
- Mogushan 6/6, Herz der Angst 4/6, Thron des Donners 1/12

Bei Interesse und / oder Fragen könnt ihr euch gern auf unserer HP (www.wolfsbau.eu) oder ingame bei mir oder Roubinia oder Farghrath melden.


----------



## Icicle (16. April 2013)

wir suchen immer noch


----------



## Icicle (23. April 2013)

sind heiler solch mangelware


----------



## Icicle (28. Mai 2013)

up


----------



## Icicle (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Kleines Update
Sind mittlerweile in der Schlacht um Orgrimmar unterwegs
4/14

Raid ist zur zeit komplett; neue Spieler werden trotzdem gern gesehn, ob zum questen, inis oder flex
Chance besteht auf zweiten Raid

mfg


----------



## Icicle (30. Mai 2014)

Update und ein link http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/10494870817


----------

